# What 4th-level spells should any Wizard have?



## dcollins

Here's a poll I'm using to generate a "baseline" core Wizard's spell list. You can pick as many selections as you like.

Say you have a Wizard of about 10th level -- adventuring, PC or NPC, non-specialized, non-multiclassed, core rules only. He or she can prepare maybe 3 or 4 spells of 4th-level. What spells should he or she prepare in those slots?

You can pick as many selections as you'd like -- I would suggest 3 or 4. I've tried to narrow down the full list to about 24; feel free to choose "Other" and post the core-rules must-have selection that you think I left out.


----------



## The Souljourner

The only real must haves are greater invisibility and dimension door.  Everything else is up in the air.  Greater Invisibility can make a single caster into a wrecking ball if the opponents aren't prepared for it, and dimension door is a life saver when you're grappled, and any time you just need to go _that way_.

4th level is a very interesting level.  Not a powerful level, but interesting.  Polymorph could be good, depending on how your DM rules on it.  Evard's Black Tentacles is another one that is better than it looks.  It's like an entangle spell that does damage.  Not bad.

-The Souljourner


----------



## EvilGM

Whoops, meant to vote for Stone Shape too (Dimension Door, Greater Invis, Wall of Fire were votes).  Awesome, versatile spell.


----------



## Herpes Cineplex

I'll agree that Greater Invisibility and Dimension Door are about as close to  essential spells as you can get.  Greater Invisibility wins by a huge margin over Dim. Door, I think, but I doubt there's a single wizard out there who wouldn't want both of them in his book.

I also eventually gave the nod to Scrying and Evard's Black Tentacles, though I'm not as enthusiastic about those selections.  Scrying's just too handy and too valuable in higher-level campaigns to pass up, I think; if you take it, you _will_ use it, and if that's not the definition of a must-have spell, I don't know what is.  

Evard's Black Tentacles is also an impressive spell, although whether it will actually be useful to a wizard depends greatly on the style of the campaign.  In our game, for example, I opted to not get it because we tend to run our combats very freeform (no mat, just cheesy GM maps of the area we're in, scrawled out on notepaper); trying to figure out where the tentacles would end up and how to use them would just be too much of a pain in the ass to be worthwhile.  But if you're in the mat & miniatures camp (or even just more inclined to spend time figuring out things like that), well, Tentacles will _always_ be a winner for you.

A wall spell is also a good backup choice: I like Wall of Ice better than Wall of Fire, personally: it has a better duration, it's more flexible, and it does a better job of blocking opponents.  But obviously, opinions might differ on that.  And finally, if your characters are ridiculously wealthy, stoneskin is a great spell; it's just a poor choice if your character can't afford to keep the material component on hand in large quantities, because if you're noticing how much it costs per casting, you'll either regret it every time you cast it, or (more likely) you'll find that you never cast it at all.  It's enough of a limitation to keep it out of my first picks, anyway.


Actually, when we were playing, I typically memorized a couple of spells out of Relics and Rituals 2; it has a much nastier 4th-level selection than you'll find in the core rules.

--
i'd usually have _affliction_ and _purifying flames_ racked
ryan


----------



## ironmani

I went with Dimension Door (great for escaping the unescapable), Stoneskin (Being able to up your armor class is always good), Black Tentacles (Annoying spellcaster pissing you off, drop these on him and watch him squirm.) and Globe of Invulnerability, Lesser (Being able to catch a breath in a fight is always good!)
Those are my picks and that what I am staying with!


----------



## Shard O'Glase

I went with black tentacles, dimension door, wall of fire,  charm monster, confusion, other for solid fog.  Though I'd either take black tentacles or solid fog, probably black tentacles I like the damage over the concealment and either charm monster or confusion, both nice will save based save or dies.  

Wall of fire is just for cool factor its ok but not great otherwise.  

I didn't put imporved invis its a great spell but  I prefer to rely upon the team to keep people away, and without the old haste I'd rather kill things quicker than buff up with a 1rd/level buff in order to protect myself.  If I prepare this its for the rogue to make them a more efficient damage dealer.  I never take stoneskin its powerful but not worth 250gp generally.  Its someting you probably want in your spellbook because when you want it you really want it but I'd never prepare it on a day to day basis.

I really like D-Door its 4th level so it works well with contingency, and its a vocal only get out of jail free card.  This was more improtant in 2e where you took a many moons to advance from 12th to 15th, but its still a factor.


----------



## Li Shenron

I think _Polymorph_ is still the winner for its versatility.

_Bestow Curse_ has a nice versatility: you can cast it on any type of opponent (probably unless they are constructs) choosing which stat to drain; if you don't know which is best, you can choose another effect. Multiple curses probably don't stack, but some rule that curses with different effects do.
The only problem with this spell is that it is a touch spell.

_Dimension Door_ and _Greater Invisibility_ are also great and very popular.

In any case, no spell is a "must have" in the sense that you cannot live without. Especially since there are less/more powerful versions of these spells at different level, so if you have the other you don't need the 4th-lv ones  

I am playing a Sorcerer/Incantatrix and my only 4th level spell is _Phantasmal Killer_. It's quite hard to make it work, because it actually grants 2 saves, a Fort and a Will! In any case, I haven't used it yet because we are only encountering undead and constructs


----------



## argo

Essential spells.

Dimension Door: this spell _will_ save your life.  Is usefull for mobility too.
Invisibility, Greater: not a personal favorite but it is just too usefull to pass up.
Resilient Sphere: a wizard is all about flexibility.  Powerfull offense and defense in one spell?  Now thats flexibility.
Stone Shape: again with the flexibility.
Wall of Ice: controling the battlefield, espically in the early rounds, is one of your strongest abilities, don't neglect it.


Spells I didn't vote for but deserve a mention.

Evards Black Tentacles: is too great for words.
Enervation: few things take the wind out of a BBEG's sails faster than a couple of negative levels.  Can turn the tide of an entire battle.
Scrying/Detect Scrying: just too powerful to ignore.
Polymorph: flexibility.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk

IMO, Polymorph and Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer are the key spells at fourth level.

Polymorph is a very flexible buff/utility spell that can give special attacks, boost fighters' strength, give the ability to fly, and a has a million other uses besides.

Rary's Mneomic Enhancer allows a wizard to leverage an open fourth level slot at the end of the day to prep some extra spells on the next day. Leave a slot or two open and if you haven't had to prep them at the end of the day, prep Mnemonic Enhancers and have some extra firepower on the next day. Any time you are gearing up for an assault, this will prove very helpful.

I forgot to vote for Scrying and Detect Scrying but they deserve top billing as well. For basic information gathering and anti-divination defense, there's not much that compares to either.

At the second tier, I'd place Greater Invisibility, Evard's Black Tentacles, Dimension Door, and Enervation. They're all very good spells that can turn a combat and create lots of synergies (Tentacles + Acid Fog or something similar works quite well, Enervation+anything works well, and Greater Invisibility has incredible synergy for rogues as well as having the ability to make you very hard to find). Dimension Door really comes into its own at high levels when you don't need your fourth level slots for combat and can afford to have a get out of grapple/transport your tank next to the enemy wizard/cross the canyon/emergency Evac spell.


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL

I voted for Polymorph, Black tentacles, dimension door and Detect Scrying.

Havn't seen a case for it yet but - Det. scrying isn't one I'd take until higher levels, but it's really useful. In some circumstances it can be more useful than mindblanking. A combination of it and telepathic bond has worked well for our party on more than one occasion. Misinformation is fun!

Enervation and Wall of Ice nearly ended up on there.


----------



## Hypersmurf

I'd put Enervation top of my list... even more so for a sorcerer than a wizard.

No save!  Stackable!  Empowerable!

Zap zap zap you're dead!

-Hyp.


----------



## Thanee

Dimension Door and Polymorph.

 Greater Invisibility is great, but not even close to the usefulness of these two.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer allows a wizard to leverage an open fourth level slot at the end of the day to prep some extra spells on the next day. Leave a slot or two open and if you haven't had to prep them at the end of the day, prep Mnemonic Enhancers and have some extra firepower on the next day. Any time you are gearing up for an assault, this will prove very helpful.



 I always wondered, what's the point of this spell, because during the day you use it, it's simply not worth it. Didn't think about it in the way, that it actually gives you extra slots, I always thought it keeps your 4th level slot occupied - so to say - meanwhile, but it surely doesn't seem to be that way. That application is actually pretty useful then. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## shilsen

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I'd put Enervation top of my list... even more so for a sorcerer than a wizard.
> 
> No save!  Stackable!  Empowerable!
> 
> Zap zap zap you're dead!
> 
> -Hyp.



 What the blue guy said. For my arcane casters (unless one has necromancy as a banned school), enervation always tops the list.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk

Definitely. Enervation is one of the best set-up spells in the game too (in addition to its offensive properties). Nothing sets up a finger of death better than -4 to all your saves from 4 negative levels.



			
				shilsen said:
			
		

> What the blue guy said. For my arcane casters (unless one has necromancy as a banned school), enervation always tops the list.


----------



## Victim

Hmm, I like Dimension Door now.  I didn't vote for it because I forgot that the new version doesn't daze the caster after using it - before, I prefered using Teleport to escape grapples and such since the caster could drop another spell the same round via haste or quicken.

Enervation is nasty, especially against casters.  Losing high level spells really hurts.

Black Tentacles is much simpler now, and still strong against casters.  In some ways, the older version was better since all the tentacles could aim at one guy.  But the new damage immunity is a nice change.

Stoneskin is good.  250 gp isn't all that much if you expect some intense combat, and the materials based DR should make foes able to bypass your defense much rarer.  

Scrying can still provide good intel, and also lets the wizard keep track of allies during downtime.  

Greater Invisibility is one of the spells that can change the game.  Offense and defense in one nice package.

Other good spells:

Confusion: amazingly disruptive against groups of enemies.  
Polymorph: if I didn't hate the idea of characters fighting as monsters all the time, I'd have voted for this one.
Solid Fog: great combos with damage over time spells. 

Non-core:
Acid Orb:  Good damage, rare energy type, and a strong secondary effect.  
Fire Orb: like acid orb, but has a better condition with the drawback of one of the most common energy types.


----------



## Hypersmurf

Thanee said:
			
		

> I always wondered, what's the point of this spell, because during the day you use it, it's simply not worth it. Didn't think about it in the way, that it actually gives you extra slots, I always thought it keeps your 4th level slot occupied - so to say - meanwhile, but it surely doesn't seem to be that way. That application is actually pretty useful then.




_Wand_ of Mnemonic Enhancer.

-Hyp.


----------



## Urbanmech

I picked Greater Invisibility, Dimensional Door, Stoneskin, and Polymorph.  Those 4 just topped my list for aiding in an arcane caster and their parties survival and versitility.

I had to keep myself from just going down the line and picking Confusion, Black Tentacles, Enervation, Scrying, Wall of Fire (double damage to undead and no save!), and Wall of Ice.  Sometimes a little restraint is a good thing.


----------



## Thanee

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _Wand_ of Mnemonic Enhancer.




That costs more than _wand_ of <enter third level spell of choice here>, right?

Well, maybe not, if you start figuring in high caster levels, but still, doesn't seem like an overly useful idea. 



> _Retain:_ You retain any spell of 3rd level or lower that you had cast up to 1 round before you started casting the mnemonic enhancer. This restores the previously cast spell to your mind.




This application, however, is so bad, they could also just remove it from the spell description! 

Anyways, can you benefit from multiple Mnemonic Enhancers? 

Or is the following the only limit?



> In either event, the spell or spells prepared or retained fade after 24 hours (if not cast).




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Hypersmurf

Thanee said:
			
		

> That costs more than _wand_ of <enter third level spell of choice here>, right?
> 
> Well, maybe not, if you start figuring in high caster levels, but still, doesn't seem like an overly useful idea.




But that's exactly the point.

A wand of fireball at CL10 costs 22,500gp.  A wand of mnemonic enhancer at 21,000 lets you prepare an extra half-dozen fireballs at your own CL14, which have a Save DC of 24 once your amazing Int and Spell Focus: Evocation are taken into account (rather than DC 14)... and tomorrow when you're fighting the fire elementals, you can prepare an extra couple of Protection from Energys (again, using your own caster level to determine how much damage they absorb, not the CL5 of an off-the-shelf wand) and a Haste...

It might not be something you'd want to use every day.  But it gives quite a bit of added flexibility over deciding months in advance which scrolls to scribe, or which wands might come in handy, and using one's own save DCs and feats can't be a bad thing.

-Hyp.


----------



## Ferret

Why has no one voted for secure shelter? I thought that would be a good idea.


----------



## Thanee

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> It might not be something you'd want to use every day.  But it gives quite a bit of added flexibility over deciding months in advance which scrolls to scribe, or which wands might come in handy, ...




Yeah, some added flexibility for sure, especially since you can use it during the day then, so you don't need to prepare them the day before.

Quite pricey, but if you can use multiple mnemonic enhancers, it can also be quite useful. Only problem is, that you can only afford such a wand at levels, where normally you don't need so many lower level spells anymore, since some get replaced by higher level ones. But yeah, sometimes it can be handy.



> ...and using one's own save DCs and feats can't be a bad thing.




No, not at all. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Liquidsabre

Ferret said:
			
		

> Why has no one voted for secure shelter? I thought that would be a good idea.




A very good spell, but for a caster not necessarily a must-have. For the party on the other hand...that's a different story.


----------



## Victim

By the time the group has access to 4th level spells, Rope Trick is coming into its own.  The house provided by Secure Shelter is less secure than Rope Trick's pocket dimension, and Rope Trick is lower is level.


----------



## dcollins

Victim said:
			
		

> By the time the group has access to 4th level spells, Rope Trick is coming into its own.  The house provided by Secure Shelter is less secure than Rope Trick's pocket dimension, and Rope Trick is lower is level.




Hmmm, is your party in the habit of sleeping overnight in a _rope trick_ space? As DM I might think it has to be too small to do that restfully. Per the spell, if you squeeze 8 people in it, you can't even fit a _rope_ in any more. Hello, you crazy-kids-in-a-Volkswagen.


----------



## Pax

dcollins said:
			
		

> Here's a poll I'm using to generate a "baseline" core Wizard's spell list. You can pick as many selections as you like.



*Anotehr* skewed list.  No Fireshield?  Feh.

  For low-hitpoint wizards, Fireshield is *great* - it really helps protect against the more-common area-effect spells out there, especially fireball and meteor swarm (effectively granting evasion against them).  And it also provides a clear disincentive to attack the wizard in *melee*, as it deals damage BACK.

  I had a necromancer/loremaster who was VERY grateful for that spell, as the counter-damage dropped a vampiric gibbering mouther (don't ask) ONE hit before negative levels were equal to levels (only a high constitution and coming out of a fight with the temp HP of a maximised vampiric touch saved me from HP death).

  I'd suggest not narrowing the list down in future polls such as this, as that is truly going to skew results in favor of the ones *you* felt were must-haves to begin with.

  Anyway, beyond the Fireshield, I went with Black Tentacles (battlefield control through mobility reduction is ALWAYS important - wall spells, grease, Tentacles, whatever you have to do to keep the enemy away form you for just another couple rounds ...).  I *didn't* select wall of fire or wall of ice, as Wall of Stone (5th level) is superior to either of those for battlefield control, and black tentacles is more useful IMO than most walls.

  Generally, for battlefield control, core only, off the top of my head and in level order from 0-9: [-/grease/web/-/tentacles/wall of stone/wall of force/-/prismatic wall/-].

  I also chose dimension door and greater invisibility, as those two are excellent ways for the wizard to keep otu of melee reach and spell-target-ability, respectively.


----------



## Drakh

I went for Enervation, Polymorph, Dimension Door and Summon Monster IV.

Im surprised more didnt go for summon monster IV - this is the point summon monster spells become powerful - the Lanturn Archon does some nice damage with its rays while the fiendish viper (HUGE) can really deal some pain with its 15 ft reach and ability to grapple and constrict. and then for versitility you have the mephits.


----------



## dcollins

The results in order -- those within 50% of the top are indicated in bold.

*
91	Dimension Door
91	Invisibility, Greater
69	Polymorph
68	Stoneskin
46	Black Tentacles*
36	Scrying
35	Enervation
20	Charm Monster
19	Wall of Fire
18	Globe of Invulnerability, Lesser
17	Confusion
16	Summon Monster IV
13	Wall of Ice
12	Detect Scrying
12	Phantasmal Killer
12	Secure Shelter
11	Resilient Sphere
10	Stone Shape
9	Bestow Curse
6	Other
3	Contagion
3	Hallucinatory Terrain
2	Enlarge Person, Mass
2	Shout


----------



## Thanee

Polymorph is a bit low on that list... it would deserve a 150 or more in comparison. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Oscar carramiñana

Dimensional door,black tentacles,polymorf, inv greater, are must have spells for any wiz

fire shield are one of  my favorites
any orb (energy) evocation  spell T&B are good

the Stone Skin are to expensive I think.


----------



## Felix

Scrying, with its higher level counterparts, is _the_ most powerful spell in the books. People talk about the versatility that makes the wizard so good, but it's good preparation that makes him able to use that versatile spell list. And what helps you know what you're up against? Scrying. Why are BBEG's so mean and evil? Because they have lower level mook wizards scrying on the party all the time so the BBEG knows exactly what they're up to.

That being said, because Scrying is the single most powerful line of spell in the game, Detect Scrying then becomes the 4th level defense for it. If focused on you, or someone in the group, the scrying sensor will appear within the 40' range. And you have a shot at seeing the offender... to possibly set up your own scrying attempt.

And for completely different reasons, Polymorph is for the wizard who wants to not be in melee anymore. It is the APC of wizard spells... the umberhulk shows up and burrows 20' striaght down without a tunnel behind him. Need a place to rest? Carve out a burrow beneath the earth with an air hole. Better than Rope Trick.


----------



## Darmanicus

Small horde of evil......

Black Tentacles.......

Cloudkill........

Nuff said!!!!!!!


----------



## Nail

I'm very surprised _Scying_ won out over some of the others.....usually, this isn't a spell you'd have memorized every day of adventuring.  Rather, it's one you have in your spell book, and memorize after you know you'll need it.


----------



## diaglo

dim door and polymorph (even though it is broken)


----------



## Infiniti2000

The three most abusable ones: black tentacles, enervation, and polymorph, plus one not mentioned: assay resistance.  Others definitely nice, but these are clearly at the top of the list unless houseruled/banned.


----------



## orbitalfreak

Nail said:
			
		

> I'm very surprised _Scying_ won out over some of the others.....usually, this isn't a spell you'd have memorized every day of adventuring.  Rather, it's one you have in your spell book, and memorize after you know you'll need it.



Maybe there should be a distinction between what spells are must-haves for your spellbook, and which are must-haves for a "typical" adventuring session (whatever "typical" happens to be in your campaign).


----------



## Mistwell

Thanee said:
			
		

> I always wondered, what's the point of this spell, because during the day you use it, it's simply not worth it. Didn't think about it in the way, that it actually gives you extra slots, I always thought it keeps your 4th level slot occupied - so to say - meanwhile, but it surely doesn't seem to be that way. That application is actually pretty useful then.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I just went through that exact same thought process.  All along I was thinking it was an odd spell that didn't have a lot of utility, and suddenly I see it has huge utility.


----------



## Thanee

It's actually quite awesome as a wand. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mistwell

Pax said:
			
		

> Generally, for battlefield control, core only, off the top of my head and in level order from 0-9: [-/grease/web/-/tentacles/wall of stone/wall of force/-/prismatic wall/-].
> 
> I also chose dimension door and greater invisibility, as those two are excellent ways for the wizard to keep otu of melee reach and spell-target-ability, respectively.




Silent Image (and the progressively better minor image and major image) is one of the best battlefield control spells.  You can create a wall of stone with a first level spell.  Sure, your wall will not survive direct contact by the enemy, but how often do enemies attack a wall rather than try to find a way around?


----------



## Thanee

The bad thing about them is the duration, tho. Especially for _Silent Image_.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mistwell

Thanee said:
			
		

> It's actually quite awesome as a wand.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Indeed!  I was wondering if Craft Wand was useful enough to take for the Incantatrix I am working on...and now it's looking like a good idea.


----------



## Mistwell

Thanee said:
			
		

> The bad thing about them is the duration, tho. Especially for _Silent Image_.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I agree.  It greatly benefits from the feat that lets you concentrate on a spell as a move action or even a free action with a high enough concentration check.  And for things like the gnome illusionist replacement levels that extend you illusion spells and the gnome prestige classes that also extend your illusions and are stackable with extend spell and the gnome replacement levels.


----------



## Thanee

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Indeed!  I was wondering if Craft Wand was useful enough to take for the Incantatrix I am working on...




I think it's a pretty good idea. With Quicken Spell, you can quickly cast 1st level buffs, like _Shield_ or _True Strike_ from a cheap wand.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Patlin

I can't believe I didn't think of Mnemonic Enhancer!

On top of the many good things people have said about it, it's especially nice for an Arcane Trickster.  The AT is all about efficiency, and 3 lesser orbs of (whatever you like) plus your sneak attack damage on each can be very usefull to a wizard who frequently finds himself low on ranged touch attacks, even more so than the admittedly deadly enervation.

I don't have craft wand, but you can bet I'll keep a few scrolls of Mnemonic Enhancer in reserve! An unexpected number of nasty locks? Exta knock spell at your service.  The new dungeon level is under water? Alter self to merfolk form.  A sudden need to travel? Phantom steed.  Need a particular elemental attack? It's yours. Flexibility is great.


----------



## Shieldhaven

I am deeply grateful that the proper application of Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer has been explained to me at long last.  I'm playing this 7th level transmuter, see...  (points to his sig)

I don't know if that game's GM has figured this spell out.  If not, I can't wait until I hit 8th.  Most of the players I know have been assuming for years that it was a pointless spell.

Dude.  This just made my day.

Haven


----------



## Infiniti2000

Thanee said:
			
		

> I think it's a pretty good idea. With Quicken Spell, you can quickly cast 1st level buffs, like _Shield_ or _True Strike_ from a cheap wand.



 What? Huh?  Can you elaborate, please?


----------



## Mistwell

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> What? Huh?  Can you elaborate, please?




Thanee is referring to the 5th level Incantatrix ability, not a general tactic that any Wizard can use.


----------



## Thanee

Shieldhaven said:
			
		

> This just made my day.




So, the _Animated Dead_ on the 1.5 yrs old thread was actually useful then, I suppose. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## sydbar

I voted for dimension door(butt saver),greater invis(always useful), shout(good against spell casters), wall of ice(good for crowd control, emergency raft, and many other uses).  But i tend to use spells for unusual situations, since i love creative uses for spells.


----------



## Shieldhaven

Yah.  I don't read boards other than the Story Hour board all that thoroughly.  I missed this thread back then.  But I also wasn't playing a 7th level transmuter at the time!  I think we started this campaign just over a year ago.

Haven


----------



## frankthedm

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Zap zap zap you're dead!



And soon to be soul eating undead! Dying to negative levels is soo cruel it's funny.


----------



## azhrei_fje

frankthedm said:
			
		

> And soon to be soul eating undead! Dying to negative levels is soo cruel it's funny.



Er, _enervation_ is *negative levels*, not *energy drain*.


----------



## Aurendil

Hypersmurf said:


> I'd put Enervation top of my list... even more so for a sorcerer than a wizard.
> 
> No save!  Stackable!  Empowerable!
> 
> Zap zap zap you're dead!
> 
> -Hyp.



That's 5th level, not 4th


----------



## aco175

@Aurendil welcome to the boards, hope you stay and play around.  You responded to a 2004 thread and while I did not look things up Evervation might have been 4th level back in 3e days.  We certainly do not mind arguing discussing old topics.  I was looking at all the people picking Stoneskin in the OP and was wondering why people pick it in 5e since I feel it is so much nerfed from older editions.  Then I noticed the age of the thread.


----------



## UngainlyTitan

I saw it and was wondering about some of the spells when I looked at the tags and realised it was pathfinder and then looked at the date. I voted any as I seem to have missed it first time around.


----------



## nevin

in order my favorite first spells to get. 

dimensional anchor
globe of invulnerablity lesser
make whole (for when your spell book is burned to ash) 
dimension door
symbol of laughter
any wall spell

everything after that is icing.


----------



## Yanjidijian

The best second level spell is See Invisibility, which has a range of sight and a duration of 10 minutes per level.
For that reason I did not select Greater Invisibility as one of my best spells at that level.





						See Invisibility – d20PFSRD
					






					www.d20pfsrd.com


----------



## Aurendil

aco175 said:


> @Aurendil welcome to the boards, hope you stay and play around.  You responded to a 2004 thread and while I did not look things up Evervation might have been 4th level back in 3e days.  We certainly do not mind arguing discussing old topics.  I was looking at all the people picking Stoneskin in the OP and was wondering why people pick it in 5e since I feel it is so much nerfed from older editions.  Then I noticed the age of the thread.



Thanks for pointing out, hadn't realized


----------



## Blue

Since "any wizard" includes sized small wizards, Dimension Door loses a lot of usefulness and really needs to be considered in the context of the question, not for just default medium sized wizards.


----------

